# [KDE]Mezcla de split ebuilds y monolithics!(reabierto)

## Magnum44

A las buenas otra vez gente!

Resulta que hoy estoy yo inspirado para poner a punto mi gentoo ya que empezaban a fallarme varias cosillas. La cosa es que debo tener montado un cacao maravillao de la leche con el KDE, con tanto split ebuild y monolithic. La cosa es que quiero hacer un emerge -pavuDN world pero claro, me saltan varios paquetes bloqueados

```
[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] >media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070525 (is blocking media-video/kino-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knotes-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.7, kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/ktnef-3.5.7, kde-base/libksieve-3.5.7, kde-base/kontact-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/libkcal-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/certmanager-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/knotes-3.5.7, kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.7, kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kitchensync-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.5.7-r3)
```

Y lo curioso es que no tengo ninguno de esos instalados (los acabo de unmerger). Viendo esto, supongo que el problema estará en los ebuilds de KDE que tengo mezclados, por lo que intentando hacer un emerge kde-meta, me saltan paquetes enmascarados!

```
# emerge -pv kde-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kicker-3.5.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1" [ebuild])

```

¿Cómo puede ser esto si no tengo ningun paquete desenmascarado? No entiendo nada, ¿Se os ocurre una manera limpia de arreglar esta merienda de negros que tengo montada? Me refiero a algo sin tener que borrar todo kde y volverlo a reinstalar...

Gracias!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## abecedarix

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> La cosa es que quiero hacer un emerge -pavuDN world

 

Creo que la opción --pretend desactiva --ask. Respecto a lo otro, no tengo ni idea. Yo siempre suelo usar ebuilds separados. Mira qué te dice emerge -pv kdebase-meta

----------

## Magnum44

Pues lo que me dice es esto:

```
# emerge -pv kdebase-meta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kicker-3.5.7" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kicker-3.5.7 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1" [ebuild])

```

Mmmm... ¿cómo es que aparece enmascarado kicker? No entiendo...

El --pretend se lo puse para ver los bloqueos.

----------

## i92guboj

Pega /var/lib/portage/world en pastebin o donde puedas y pon un link aquí para que veamos los paquetes que tienes instalados.

----------

## Magnum44

Pastebin?

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world

app-admin/gkrellm

app-admin/logrotate

app-admin/logsentry

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-admin/tripwire

app-admin/usbview

app-admin/webapp-config

app-admin/webmin

app-arch/file-roller

app-arch/unp

app-arch/unrar

app-backup/backuppc

app-backup/konserve

app-cdr/cdrkit

app-cdr/dvdisaster

app-cdr/k3b

app-cdr/k9copy

app-cdr/kiso

app-cdr/mdf2iso

app-cdr/nrg2iso

app-crypt/mcrypt

app-dicts/ispell-es

app-dicts/myspell-es

app-doc/kchmviewer

app-doc/quanta-docs

app-emulation/vmware-modules

app-emulation/vmware-workstation

app-emulation/wine

app-i18n/anthy

app-i18n/scim-qtimm

app-i18n/scim-tables

app-i18n/scim-uim

app-i18n/skim

app-i18n/skim-scim-anthy

app-i18n/uim

app-misc/lirc

app-misc/logitech-applet

app-misc/screen

app-mobilephone/kmobiletools

app-office/kivio

app-office/krita

app-office/openoffice-bin

app-pda/malsync

app-portage/eix

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-portage/kuroo

app-portage/layman

app-portage/mirrorselect

app-portage/ufed

app-shells/bash-completion

app-text/convmv

app-text/enscript

app-text/flpsed

app-text/gv

app-text/htmltidy

app-text/poppler-bindings

app-text/psutils

app-xemacs/emerge

dev-db/phpmyadmin

dev-java/eclipse-ecj

dev-java/sun-jre-bin

dev-lang/php

dev-lang/ruby

dev-lang/swig

dev-libs/apr-util

dev-libs/gmime

dev-python/PyQt

dev-python/PyQt4

dev-python/sip

dev-ruby/capistrano

dev-ruby/eruby

dev-ruby/rails

dev-ruby/ruby-termios

dev-util/eclipse-sdk

dev-util/strace

dev-util/subversion

games-action/chromium

games-fps/enemy-territory

games-fps/enemy-territory-etpro

games-misc/xpenguins

games-simulation/lincity-ng

games-strategy/dopewars

kde-base/cervisia

kde-base/kde

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kdegraphics

kde-base/kdenetwork

kde-base/kdewebdev

kde-base/kompare

kde-misc/kdissert

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/kerry

kde-misc/kexchange

kde-misc/kompose

kde-misc/krename

kde-misc/ksensors

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin

kde-misc/yakuake

mail-client/kcheckgmail

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

media-fonts/corefonts

media-fonts/cronyx-fonts

media-fonts/freefonts

media-fonts/intlfonts

media-fonts/kochi-substitute

media-fonts/terminus-font

media-gfx/autotrace

media-gfx/digikam

media-gfx/gimp-print

media-gfx/gwenview

media-gfx/inkscape

media-gfx/pngcrush

media-gfx/showimg

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

media-libs/libdvdplay

media-libs/win32codecs

media-libs/xine-lib

media-plugins/kipi-plugins

media-sound/alsa-utils

media-sound/amarok

media-sound/amarokfs

media-sound/moodbar

media-tv/freevo

media-tv/tvtime

media-tv/xmltv

media-video/dvgrab

media-video/kaffeine

media-video/kdenlive

media-video/kino

media-video/kmplayer

media-video/mplayer

media-video/nvidia-settings

media-video/xine-ui

net-analyzer/nmap

net-analyzer/portsentry

net-dns/bind-tools

net-fs/nfs-utils

net-ftp/ftp

net-ftp/gftp

net-ftp/kftpgrabber

net-im/amsn

net-im/skype

net-misc/netkit-fingerd

net-misc/ntp

net-misc/rdesktop

net-misc/smb4k

net-misc/tightvnc

net-misc/wakeonlan

net-misc/whois

net-misc/youtube-dl

net-nds/portmap

net-p2p/kmldonkey

net-p2p/ktorrent

net-print/cups-pdf

net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

net-print/mtink

net-wireless/bluez-utils

net-wireless/kdebluetooth

net-www/mplayerplug-in

net-www/netscape-flash

sci-electronics/freehdl

sci-electronics/gtkwave

sys-apps/logwatch

sys-apps/pmount

sys-apps/qtparted

sys-apps/slocate

sys-apps/smartmontools

sys-boot/grub

sys-boot/syslinux

sys-devel/gdb

sys-fs/dosfstools

sys-fs/ntfs3g

sys-kernel/genkernel

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-libs/gpm

sys-libs/slang

sys-libs/timezone-data

sys-process/vixie-cron

virtual/jre

www-apache/mod_fcgid

www-apache/mod_ruby

www-client/lynx

www-client/mozilla-firefox

www-servers/apache

www-servers/mongrel

x11-apps/xev

x11-apps/xkill

x11-apps/xvinfo

x11-base/xorg-x11

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

x11-libs/cairo

x11-libs/qt

x11-misc/basket

x11-misc/googleearth

x11-misc/keytouch

x11-misc/keytouch-editor

x11-misc/lineak-kdeplugins

x11-misc/lineakd

x11-misc/macopix

x11-misc/transset

x11-misc/xcompmgr

x11-terms/aterm

x11-terms/eterm

x11-terms/tilda

x11-themes/gkrellm-themes

x11-wm/beryl
```

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Pastebin?
> 
> 

 

Son web especializadas para pegar texto, Lo pegas y al mandarlo te devuelve una url. Esa url la puedes pegar en cualquier sitio para que la gente pueda acceder al texto en cuestión. Es una forma corriente de hacer que los posts no midan un kilómetro en los foros, y ayuda a mantenerlos un poco más legibles. De todas formas, tu fichero world tampoco era muy grande, así que da igual.

http://pastebin.es/

```

kde-base/kde

kde-base/kdegraphics

kde-base/kdenetwork

kde-base/kdewebdev

```

Yo, desinstalaría estos paquetes, y luego emergería los correspondientes -meta. Y también kdebase-meta. O bien ebuilds sueltos directamente, depende de lo que quieras.

Los ebuilds monolíticos deberían ser erradicados, generan más problemas de los que solucionan.

----------

## Magnum44

Ok, tendré en cuenta lo del pastebin en el futuro, no lo conocía. Esta noche a ver si dejo el sistema reinstalando KDE con los meta. Muchas gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

Lo que te ocurre es realmente extraño, no tienes muchos ebuilds relacionados con kde en tu world, realmente no se de donde viene tanto bloqueo, pero evidentemente la lógica tiene que estar en alguna parte, y quizás no sea tan evidente.

No se si con eso se arreglarán todos los problemas, pero una vez tengas solo ebuilds -meta y split ebuilds, no deberíamos tener problemas de bloqueo con los ebuilds monolíticos de kde. Una vez hayas emergido todos los meta que quieras (o kde-meta, si quieres tener kde completo), te recomiendo que hagas dos cosas. En primer lugar "emerge --ask --depclean", observa la lista para ver si lo que quiere desinstalar es algo razonable.

Tras eso, usa revdep-rebuild, es aconsejable siempre tras recompilaciones masivas como esta.

Una vez que termine el proceso, emerge -uDvN world no debería reportar blockers, y emerge --ask --depclean y revdep-rebuild no deberían reportar resultados tampoco.

----------

## Magnum44

Uf, he desinstalado esos paquetes que me comentas, pero sigo sin poder emerger kde-meta, me da varios paquetes enmascarados, y si los desenmascaro me da conflictos en plan: estos dos paquetes no pueden estar instalados en el mismo sistema.

Un cristo... a ver si le veo las patas a esto, porque estoy flipando.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Uf, he desinstalado esos paquetes que me comentas, pero sigo sin poder emerger kde-meta, me da varios paquetes enmascarados, y si los desenmascaro me da conflictos en plan: estos dos paquetes no pueden estar instalados en el mismo sistema.
> 
> Un cristo... a ver si le veo las patas a esto, porque estoy flipando.

 

Jejeje, si, algo raro hay en tu sistema. Tienes algo en /etc/portage/package.mask? y en package.unmask y package.keywords?

----------

## Magnum44

Bua, acabo de hacer una limpieza criminal! todos los paquetes que contenía kde en el nombre me los he cargado   :Twisted Evil:  y también me he cargado el packages.mask y el packages.keywords (haciendo backup antes claro)

Parece que tenía un cacao entre los split, los meta y los medio-split de la leche.

Lo mejor de linux es lo de reinstalarlo on-the-fly, sigo con kde encendido y funcionando despues de haberlo desinstalado, se sale!   :Laughing: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Bua, acabo de hacer una limpieza criminal! todos los paquetes que contenía kde en el nombre me los he cargado   y también me he cargado el packages.mask y el packages.keywords (haciendo backup antes claro)
> 
> Parece que tenía un cacao entre los split, los meta y los medio-split de la leche.
> 
> Lo mejor de linux es lo de reinstalarlo on-the-fly, sigo con kde encendido y funcionando despues de haberlo desinstalado, se sale!  

 

Bueno jeje, pero procura no cerrar ningún programa hasta que lo hayas reinstalado x)

En cualquier caso, míralo como una oportunidad para hacer una instalación más limpia.

Te recomiendo que no uses jamás los paquetes monolíticos. Los meta se pueden combinar con los split sin problema ninguno y te dan tanto control (o tan poco) como quieras.

----------

## Magnum44

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bueno jeje, pero procura no cerrar ningún programa hasta que lo hayas reinstalado x)
> 
> 

 

Ya ya! antes de nada ya me preocupé de abrir todos los programas que pudiese necesitar.

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En cualquier caso, míralo como una oportunidad para hacer una instalación más limpia.
> 
> 

 

Nononononono, esto no es windows, no hace falta reinstalar todo cada vez que se peta algo (a no ser que sea un disco duro je je)

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Te recomiendo que no uses jamás los paquetes monolíticos. Los meta se pueden combinar con los split sin problema ninguno y te dan tanto control (o tan poco) como quieras.

 

Aha, si lo gracioso de todo es que lo se, y la vez que instalé KDE no se como hice pero se me debió de ir la pinza porque creia que estaba instalando los split  :Confused:  Si es que lo de reinstalar a las tantas de la mañana no es buena idea...

----------

## Magnum44

Arg! ¿alguien me puede explicar lo que me pasa ahora? Yo cada día entiendo menos...

```

..............

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] app-crypt/gnupg (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-1.9.21)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klipper-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] media-libs/libdts (is blocking media-libs/libdca-0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/nsplugins-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.7, kde-base/konsole-3.5.5, kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.7, kde-base/knetattach-3.5.7, kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.5, kde-base/kpager-3.5.7, kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.7, kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.6, kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.7, kde-base/kfind-3.5.7, kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.7, kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.7, kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.7, kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.7, kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.7, kde-base/kdialog-3.5.5, kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.7, kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.6, kde-base/klipper-3.5.7, kde-base/kdesu-3.5.7, kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.7, kde-base/libkonq-3.5.7, kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.7, kde-base/kdcop-3.5.7, kde-base/kstart-3.5.6, kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.7, kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.7, kde-base/ktip-3.5.7, kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7, kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.7, kde-base/kcminit-3.5.6, kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r3, kde-base/kdm-3.5.7-r2, kde-base/kate-3.5.7-r1, kde-base/kwin-3.5.7, kde-base/kxkb-3.5.7, kde-base/konqueror-3.5.7-r3, kde-base/kicker-3.5.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/drkonqi-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpager-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kstart-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khotkeys-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] <=app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.1 (is blocking app-crypt/gnupg-2.0.7)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdcop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktip-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.5* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5)

Total: 495 packages (129 upgrades, 3 downgrades, 42 new, 321 reinstalls, 44 blocks), Size of downloads: 187,100 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage-arcon

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Y mi world:

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world|grep kde

kde-base/cervisia

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kde-meta

kde-base/kdepim-meta

kde-base/khexedit

kde-base/kompare

kde-base/kontact

kde-base/kpilot

kde-base/kruler

kde-base/libkmime

kde-base/lisa

kde-misc/katalog

kde-misc/kdissert

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/kerry

kde-misc/kexchange

kde-misc/kompose

kde-misc/krename

kde-misc/ksensors

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin

kde-misc/yakuake

media-video/kdenlive

net-wireless/kdebluetooth

```

Ahora que yo sepa no tengo ningún monolithic... ¿por qué puñeta me intenta instalar kdebase?

----------

## i92guboj

Algún paquete de tu lista está metiendo a kdebase de por medio, y kdebase es bloqueado por todos los split que tienes.

Comprueba la lista, usa emerge -t para verlo más claro, y ten cuidado con los ebuilds de tu overlay arcon, que veo que sale en la lista... Puede que los tiros vayan por ahí.

----------

## Magnum44

Mmm... me acabas de dar una idea, pero no se cómo llevarla a cabo. Siempre me ha gustado mucho la consola de linux pero nunca he tenido ningún ejemplo para practicar como el que me planteas. La idea que se me ocurre es hacer un cat /var/lib/portage/world y redirigir la salida a emerge -t para luego filtrar todas las respuestas y saber qué paquete tiene a kdebase como dependencia... Pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cómo hacer esto, me refiero a cómo puedo hacer para que me aparezca la cabecera del comando a ejecutar y su solución, por ejemplo:

```
emerge -Dtp kde-i18n|grep kdebase

kdebase

```

Con lo que mostraría que kde-i18n está utilizando como dependencia a kdebase. No se si me explico bien... La idea es que lo haga con todos los paquetes de world, y que me muestre sólo los que necesitan esa dependencia.

No se, hasta me parece una utilidad "útil" (valga la redundancia) para saber cuando un paquete está tocando los pies!

¿Alguien que controle de consola?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## abecedarix

Quizás con equery depends puedas saber lo que necesitas. Por ejemplo

```
[ Searching for packages depending on alsa... ]

app-emulation/kqemu-1.3.0_pre11 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit-0.103.0 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r13 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

net-print/hplip-2.7.10 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

sys-apps/hal-0.5.9.1-r3 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

sys-fs/fuse-2.7.0 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19 (kernel_linux? virtual/linux-sources)

```

o 

```
[ Searching for packages depending on fuse... ]

sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.810 (>=sys-fs/fuse-2.6.3)

x11-wm/compiz-0.6.2-r1 (fuse? sys-fs/fuse)

```

----------

## Magnum44

Vamos a ver si lo he entendido, esto es lo que depende de kdebase según equery:

```
$ equery depends kdebase

[ Searching for packages depending on kdebase... ]

app-portage/kuroo-0.80.2-r1 (kde-base/kdebase)

kde-base/kate-plugins-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kbstateapplet-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kicker-applets-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kmail-3.5.7-r2 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/korn-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kpat-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kpdf-3.5.7-r1 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kttsd-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.7 (~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7)

kde-misc/kerry-0.2.1 (kde-base/kdebase)

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2 (kde-base/kdebase)

kde-misc/yakuake-2.8 (kde-base/kdebase)

media-gfx/showimg-0.9.5 (kde-base/kdebase)

media-sound/amarok-1.4.8 (kde? kde-base/kdebase)

net-misc/smb4k-0.9.1 (kde-base/kdebase)

net-p2p/kmldonkey-0.10.1-r1 (kde-base/kdebase)

net-p2p/ktorrent-2.2.4 (kde-base/kdebase)

net-wireless/kdebluetooth-1.0_beta1-r2 (kde-base/kdebase)

sys-apps/qtparted-0.4.5 (kde? kde-base/kdebase)

x11-misc/keytouch-2.3.2 (kde? kde-base/kdebase)

x11-misc/keytouch-editor-3.1.3 (kde? kde-base/kdebase)

x11-wm/aquamarine-0.2.1 (kde-base/kdebase)

```

Si lo he entendido bien, tendría que eliminar todos esos paquetes para no tener la dependecia de kdebase. Pero es que muchos de esos paquetes los necesito, y realmente no deberían depender de kdebase, por ejemplo yakuake, que yo sepa es un programa independiente que funciona en KDE, por lo que no tendría que depender de todo kdebase como monolítico, sinó de sólo lo que use, sea kdelibs o lo que sea, ¿no?

Tengo un cacao montao que da gusto... No entiendo como ningún paquete depende de un monolítico, no se si me explico...

----------

## abecedarix

Qué raro, ¿si instalas kdebase-meta te siguen dependiendo de kdebase?

----------

## Magnum44

Acabo de reinstalar kdebase-meta, que al parecer ya lo tenía instalado pero no me aparecía en world. Ahora ya aparece, pero siguen estando los bloqueos...

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Mmm... me acabas de dar una idea, pero no se cómo llevarla a cabo. Siempre me ha gustado mucho la consola de linux pero nunca he tenido ningún ejemplo para practicar como el que me planteas. La idea que se me ocurre es hacer un cat /var/lib/portage/world y redirigir la salida a emerge -t para luego filtrar todas las respuestas y saber qué paquete tiene a kdebase como dependencia... Pero la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de cómo hacer esto, me refiero a cómo puedo hacer para que me aparezca la cabecera del comando a ejecutar y su solución, por ejemplo:
> 
> ```
> emerge -Dtp kde-i18n|grep kdebase
> 
> ...

 

Imposible no es nada en esta vida, pero no es fácilmente factible, además de que tardaría desde varias horas hasta varios días dependiendo del contenido de tu fichero world y tu máquina. Lo que quieres a groso modo sería algo así:

```

cat /var/lib/portage/world | while read package; do emerge -Dtpv $package; done | grep -n10 kdebase

```

O algo así, claro que con grep -n10 no se va a tener un control muy refinado sobre la salida, pero el ejemplo es solo por dar una idea, un ejemplo rápido. Si lo pruebas verás a lo que me refiero. Es un medio muy lento. Utilidades como la que me comentas hay varias. Yo solo conozco a equery, pero la verdad es que no es muy certera. Equery d muestra dependencias posibles, que no tiene por qué ser dependencias reales. Por ejemplo, en el post de más arriba, dichos paquetes son dependientes de kdebase o de uno de los splits de kdebase, como konqueror, o konsole, dependiendo del programa. Equery recoge la dependencia de kdebase aunque ya esté satisfecha con otro paquete split.

Un mejor manejo de las dependencias es algo que se pide desde hace tiempo, y creo que ya se está trabajando en ello, pero no tengo datos reales de cuando llegará esto. 

Por ahora, la mejor opción es el examen visual de la lista completa de emerge -t para ver cual es el paquete que te está metiendo kdebase en el árbol de dependencias.

----------

## Magnum44

Mmmm... 

```
# emerge -t

emerge: the other white meat (command-line interface to the Portage system)

Usage:

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] [ ebuildfile | tbz2file | dependency ] [ ... ]

   emerge [ options ] [ action ] < system | world >

   emerge < --sync | --metadata | --info >

   emerge --resume [ --pretend | --ask | --skipfirst ]

   emerge --help [ system | world | --sync ]

Options: -[abBcCdDefgGhkKlnNoOpqPsStuvV] [--oneshot] [--newuse] [--noconfmem]

                                          [ --color < y | n >  ] [ --columns ]

                                     [ --reinstall changed-use ] [--nospinner]

                                          [ --deep  ] [--with-bdeps < y | n > ]

Actions: [ --clean | --depclean | --prune | --regen | --search | --unmerge ]

   For more help try 'emerge --help --verbose' or consult the man page.

```

Querrás decir emerge -Dtp paquete e ir uno por uno de todos los paquetes de la lista:

```
# cat /var/lib/portage/world |grep kde

kde-base/cervisia

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kde-meta

kde-base/kdebase-meta

kde-base/kdepim-meta

kde-base/khexedit

kde-base/kompare

kde-base/kontact

kde-base/kpilot

kde-base/kruler

kde-base/libkmime

kde-base/lisa

kde-misc/katalog

kde-misc/kdissert

kde-misc/kdmtheme

kde-misc/kerry

kde-misc/kexchange

kde-misc/kompose

kde-misc/krename

kde-misc/ksensors

kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin

kde-misc/yakuake

media-video/kdenlive

net-wireless/kdebluetooth

```

no?

Porque si sólo escribo emerge -t paquete me instala/reinstala paquete. Cuando yo lo que quiero ver son los bloqueos...

Ahora mismo no tengo tiempo de trastear, tengo que estudiar, pero en cuanto acabe o me tome un descansillo vuelvo para probar todo esto. Entretanto... muchas gracias por la ayuda!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Mmmm... 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -t
> 
> ...

 

Si. Perdona, me refería simplemente a añadir -t a la línea de comandos que usaras antes. Quizás abrevié demasiado  :Razz: 

----------

## Magnum44

Nada, he revisado uno a uno todos los paquetes de mi world que contienen kde en el nombre y no es ninguno de ellos. Revisar todas las dependencias de kdebase-meta va a ser soporífero... puf   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## i92guboj

Un método que he usado alguna vez es el siguiente:

Enmascara el paquete que causa el block, en este caso kdebase, usando package.mask.

Así al intentar emerge algo te dará el error diciendo que el paguete XXX requiere kdebase, que está enmascarado. Si consigues indentificar el paquete en cuestión quizás podamos ver por qué pasa eso.

----------

## Magnum44

Esta es la tercera vez que rehago este mensaje... no se pq pero portage cada vez me suelta algo distinto. No entiendo nada.

 :Shocked:   La idea de enmascarar era buena, pero no ha funcionado. Ahora esto es lo que muestra:

```

# emerge -tavuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies /

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been

!!! pulled into the dependency graph:

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konsole-3.5.5', 'merge')

('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.7-r3', 'nomerge') pulled in by

  ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/gwenview-1.4.1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/katalog-0.4', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/libkdcraw-0.1.1', 'nomerge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libkexif-0.2.5', 'merge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'mail-client/kcheckgmail-0.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/cervisia-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-i18n/uim-1.4.1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kgamma-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.9.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-backup/konserve-0.10.3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kompare-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-plugins/kipi-plugins-0.1.0_rc1', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-mobilephone/kmobiletools-0.4.3.3', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/kdissert-1.0.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-misc/ksplash-engine-moodin-0.4.2', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kamera-3.5.7', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'app-i18n/skim-1.4.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/libkipi-0.1.5', 'nomerge')

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Mi package.mask:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.mask

<=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5

<kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1

#<media-gfx/gimp-print-5.1.2

#=net-im/skype-1.4.0.118

>=X11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.19

```

Mi package.keywords:

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

#media-video/kdenlive ~x86

#kde-misc/kerry ~x86

net-misc/smb4k ~x86

dev-python/compizconfig-python ~x86

x11-wm/compiz ~x86

x11-wm/compiz-fusion ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-main ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-extra ~x86

x11-plugins/compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported ~x86

x11-wm/emerald ~x86

x11-themes/emerald-themes ~x86

x11-apps/ccsm ~x86

x11-libs/libcompizconfig ~x86

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-gconf  ~x86

x11-libs/compizconfig-backend-kconfig  ~x86

x11-libs/compiz-bcop ~x86

kde-misc/katalog ~x86

media-gfx/gimp-print ~x86

games-emulation/desmume ~x86

net-im/skype ~x86

=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-96.43.0 ~x86

kde-misc/yakuake ~x86

net-p2p/ktorrent ~x86

x11-misc/macopix ~x86

media-video/ffmpeg ~x86

#media-video/kino ~x86

```

A ver si ves algo que yo no doy visto.

Creo que por hoy lo voy a dejar, que no tengo buenas experiencias de modificar gentoo a las tantas. No suele ser productivo   :Confused: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Creo que por hoy lo voy a dejar, que no tengo buenas experiencias de modificar gentoo a las tantas. No suele ser productivo  

 

Completamente de acuerdo.

```

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.5-r10', 'merge') pulled in by

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/konsole-3.5.5', 'merge') 

```

Ahora no tienes problemas de blockers... Ahora el problema es que te quiere instalar al mismo tiempo kdelibs3.5.5 y 3.5.7-r3, lo cual no es posible. El paquete que atrae a kdelibs 3.5.5 es konsole 3.5.5, pero viene marcado como merge, lo cual significa que konsole-3.5.5 no está en tu sistema, sino que a su vez es dependencia de algún otro que se está intentando instalar.

Eso quiere decir que, tenías algo que te estaba intentando instalar kdebase-3.5.5, pero como lo has enmascarado, ahora te quiere instalar konsole-3.5.5 (que es una dependencia alternativa muy seguramente). Por tanto, enmascara también <=kde-base/konsole-3.5.7, y prueba de nuevo. Esta vez vamos a dar en la tecla. Pero... es bastante posible que sea un ebuild anticuado de yakuake o algo similar   :Laughing: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Yo también tengo algunos problemas, queria poner a punto el sistema antes de liarme con el kde4 el qual estoy desenado ver (que por cierto ya esta en portage).

Respecto tu problema, creo que la base del problema era la mezcla de monoliticos, etc como ya se ha dicho. ¿Algo como esto (ejemplo) no te ayudaria?

regenworld

```
sama sefirot # regenworld

add to world: dev-db/mysql

add to world: dev-python/compizconfig-python

sama sefirot #
```

No se si lo has hecho ya, pero si desinstalas todo cuanto tiene que ver con kde y purgas tu sistema no tiene que haber problemas.

----------

## Magnum44

AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAaaaaaaaa me cago en la leche! tenías razón!

```
# emerge -tavuD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-misc/yakuake

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

El culpable de todo parece yakuake. Joer! diría que es uno de los programas que más uso... pues a ver como lo arreglo. En fin, mañana miro, que estoy rebentau.   :Razz: 

----------

## Magnum44

Nada, creo que he llegado a un punto ciego...

```
# emerge -DavuN world

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.mask: =<kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1" [installed])

!!! Problem resolving dependencies for kde-misc/yakuake

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

```

Ni siquiera enmascarando yakuake consigo hacer la actualización... ¿No hay ninguna manera de hacer un emerge -DavuN world pero discriminando un paquete?

Creo que lo único que se me ocurre es eliminar yakuake de world, pero creo que no es muy ético. ¿Qué opináis?

----------

## abecedarix

¿Ético? xD Me parece lógico lo que portage intenta hacer, si tienes yakuake en world intentará instalarlo, si está enmascarado no podrá cumplir su objetivo y se pondrá triste   :Sad:   Así que creo que tendrás que eliminar yakuake de world, no se me ocurre otra cosa

----------

## i92guboj

Enmascarar el problema no lo soluciona  :Razz: 

Es yakuake, como me temía jeje. No creo que yakuake necesite *realmente* 3.5.5 para poder compilar, así que habré de suponer que el ebuild de yakuake está simplemente cascado. Sin embargo, yo intento emergerlo y a mi no me pide nada de kde-3.5.5, por lo que, además, he de suponer que el ebuild cascado de yakuake está en alguno de tus overlays. O eso, o tu portage no está al día y hace cosas raras. 

Postea la salida de tu emerge -pv yakuake tal y como es, enterita. Lo que quiero asegurarme es de que no hay un overlay de por medio. Ten en cuenta que los ebuilds de los overlays toman precedencia sobre los de portage (y el de portage a mi me funciona bien)

```

$ emerge -puDvN yakuake

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/eselect-esd-20060719  2 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.11.1 [1.12.10-r5] USE="unicode -bootstrap -build -static" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-1.1.4 [1.0.2-r2] USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/gnutls-2.2.1 [2.2.0] USE="nls zlib -bindist% -doc -guile -lzo" 0 kB 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.3.1-r1 [1.3.1] USE="ipv6 -debug" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38-r1  USE="ipv6 -alsa -debug -doc -tcpd" 385 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-3.5.8  USE="alsa esd mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -jack -kdeenablefinal -nas -xinerama" 949 kB 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/hplip-2.7.12-r1 [2.7.12] USE="X ppds -doc -fax -minimal -parport -scanner -snmp" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1  USE="arts -debug -xinerama" LINGUAS="es -de -el -et -fr -hu -it -ja -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -sv -tr" 523 kB 

Total: 9 packages (5 upgrades, 4 new), Size of downloads: 1,857 kB

```

----------

## Magnum44

```
# emerge -pDvuN yakuake

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=kde-base/kdebase-3.5*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r1 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.5-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r3 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.6-r4 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r1 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r2 (masked by: package.mask, ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r3 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r4 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r5 (masked by: package.mask)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.7-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r4 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r5 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- kde-base/kdebase-3.5.8-r6 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-misc/yakuake-2.8.1" [installed])

```

Al final voy a tener que quitar el overlay que tengo metido, que sólo lo necesité para un programa chorras... ¿cómo lo desactivo fácilmente sin tener que deshacer todoos los pasos que hice para meterlo?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Al final voy a tener que quitar el overlay que tengo metido, que sólo lo necesité para un programa chorras... ¿cómo lo desactivo fácilmente sin tener que deshacer todoos los pasos que hice para meterlo?

 

Si lo instalasta con layman tan solo necesitas usar "layman -d nombreoverlay", si es tu overlay casero entonces simplemente borra el elbuilds de yakuake de /usr/portage/local /usr/local/portage o donde lo hayas metido.

----------

## JuanSimpson

En este mensaje había un error:

 *Magnum44 wrote:*   

> Nada, creo que he llegado a un punto ciego...
> 
> ```
> # emerge -DavuN world
> ```
> ...

 

Tal vez esa línea ya fue arreglada, pues en el siguiente mensaje ya no hay error (el operador correcto es <= )

Eliminar un overlay sólo hay que quitarlo de la línea del make.conf  

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=5#doc_chap2

(similar a añadirlo, la diferencia es que: aún que no borres la estructura de directorios, ebuilds, etc en make.conf no se tomará en cuenta)

----------

## Magnum44

Bien, ya estoy compilando tooooooodo! al parecer el problema venía por varios sitios, pero el más gordo, venía del overlay Arcon que tenía metido.

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuchas gracias por la ayuda i92guboj. Te voy a proponer para beato   :Laughing: 

Ahora me voy que mañana tengo 2 exámenes.

----------

